# How to avoid belt buckle creases



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sometimes I need to wear my belt on the third hole and sometimes I need to wear my belt on the fourth hole based on several factors like if I've been working out.

Unfortunately when I wear my belt on the fourth hole creases in the leather show through the buckle from when I wear the belt on the third hole.

Does anyone else here have this problem? How do you avoid this problem?


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Really, nobody is looking that closely*

If you wear the belt so loosely that it is held up by the belt loops, that might help.

I fail to see the problem. Everyone's waistline varies a bit, and leather will not look unused unless you avoid using it.

I have a casual belt that's almost 20 years old now. It has rings like a tree. It adds character.


----------



## speedster (Jan 13, 2008)

sartorial_1 said:


> Sometimes I need to wear my belt on the third hole and sometimes I need to wear my belt on the fourth hole based on several factors like if I've been working out.
> 
> Unfortunately when I wear my belt on the fourth hole creases in the leather show through the buckle from when I wear the belt on the third hole.
> 
> Does anyone else here have this problem? How do you avoid this problem?


MORE belts, same as with shoe rotation. the more you have the lesser the marks 
You could of course go for braces, and negate the problem all together ...


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

More belts, yes, or better belts. I've a Tumi that I've worn across three sizes with little visual wear.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Size matters!*

Get belts in every increment that you might wear. Then you can wear the precisely calibrated belt for however your girth (or the trouser fabric thickness) requires. That way you will never have an errant crease:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Get belts in every increment that you might wear. Then you can wear the precisely calibrated belt for however your girth (or the trouser fabric thickness) requires. That way you will never have an errant crease:icon_smile_wink:


Yes - I might buy the same custom belt in 2 different sizes.

Then I can wear which ever one fits me that day.

One problem is that a lot of times the third hole fits in the morning before I go to work but then after I get to work I need to tighten the belt to the fourth hole (I guess after initial settling and stretching of the clothes and belt). A better fit might be a new strap with a new hole that measures between the distance of the third and fourth holes.

In a previous post to this thread, Cary Grant mentioned that he has a Tumi belt and the strap hasn't shown much wear. If this is the case then what characteristics of leather belt straps will make the strap less susceptible to creasing (or showing creasing).


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Horrors!*



sartorial_1 said:


> Yes - I might buy the same custom belt in 2 different sizes.
> 
> Then I can wear which ever one fits me that day.
> 
> ...


You're taking me seriously! I didn't really mean for you to follow that advice. It was tongue in cheek, actually.

Now, as for dealing with your problem seriously. I find that to be somewhat of an issue, but I choose to ignore it. There is very little likelihood that anyone but you will notice, really, as has been said above. If, however, it bothers you all that much, you might try looking for the style of buckle that runs the end of the belt underneath, with a knob to insert in the holes. That is not going to make a crease. They're called "sliders," and here's a sterling silver one by Tiffany that has a nice retro look:


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*The best way to solve your problem ...*

is to wear braces.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

*Removable buckle*

An actual solution to your problem may be to purchase a slide belt buckle (like this from Tiffany & Co.:https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ca...+1-c+-r+-x+-n+12-ri+-ni+1-t+slide+belt+buckle or from Trafalgar, BB, et aliis) and belt straps. Not only will this prevent creases, but you aren't restricted to the waist sizes determined by the holes on a standard belt .


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

dfloyd said:


> is to wear braces.


Or side adjusters.


----------

